# What kind of P



## staples (May 7, 2004)

Ok I set up a 55 decided I wanted some P’s didn’t realize there were so f***ing many of em (I haven’t had any since I was a kid) and had some shipped from a web site. Then I found this kick ass site. Wish I had found it sooner. From chatting with you guys I figure I don’t have six baby Black’s. What do you guys think? It wouldn’t be the end of the world if their reds because hopefully they’ll shoal.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Yeap, you got some cute little Natts (Reds) man...just do some research about this specie so you can take good care of them...welcome to P-Fury BTW :nod: !


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

ya those are reds


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

yea i think they r reds not black
i guess thats not wut u wanted


----------



## staples (May 7, 2004)

Thanks guys! riverwonders







So I should study up on which red? What would the scientific name be? Jesus the f'ing thunder sounds like gun shots! I enclosed a second pic seems not only are these guys not what I wanted thier camera shy to.


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

staples said:


> So I should study up on which red? What would the scientific name be?


 _Pygocentrus nattereri_.

-PK


----------



## chewwie419 (Mar 29, 2004)

yup those are baby red bellies nice pick up


----------



## DPM (Apr 21, 2004)

You ordered 6 baby black p's and Riverwonders sent you Natts??? [email protected]#in' crooks....I have yet to hear anything good about that company.


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Just out of curiosity, why did you order six black piranhas if you only had one tank?

I think you'll be glad they sent reds instead.

-PK


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

:welcome:


----------



## DirtyJersey (Apr 28, 2004)

BoomerSub said:


> Just out of curiosity, why did you order six black piranhas if you only had one tank?
> 
> I think you'll be glad they sent reds instead.
> 
> -PK


 Thats what I plan on getting (6 baby reds) only in a 75 gallon.


----------



## scrapedogg (Apr 28, 2003)

Black P's aren't meant to be kept in groups, they're solitary fish (in aquariums anyway) Pygos are the genus that shoal, Blacks aren't in that genus, so hopefully by not getting what you asked for, you'll get what you want


----------



## sharpk (Nov 4, 2003)

if i were u i would email them tellin them that u ordered 6 black ps and u got 6 rbps instead.. mayeb u can get some cash back atleast..


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

its more sickening if they charged you for the price of the black which is much expensive than reds.


----------



## wildcat (Mar 21, 2004)

yep they are reds (nattari)about 2 months old


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

*_Moved to Piranha ID_*


----------



## staples (May 7, 2004)

Thanks you guys are great







I am glad that they are reds I just would have ordered maybe a super red shoal. I emailed riverwonders last night and have gotten no reply, imagine that.


----------



## EHUDI7 (Sep 7, 2003)

f**k them enjoy the littel new reds


----------



## t00nCiNaToR (Apr 27, 2004)

That's really strange, I ordered Blacks from that place and got 5 super nice Rhoms in 2 seperate bags as well. These fish are sweet, must have been some kind of mixup if you really wanted blacks then I would have sent those ones back, I'm sure the guy would have helped you, he's cool, but if you would have gotten the same Rhoms I did... you would have ended up with a bunch of wounded and dead P's by now heh heh, these fish are super aggressive and will never accept anything alive in the tank except themselves period, I'd say you got lucky and now you have a sweet schoal of RB's.


----------

